
The Bitter Life of a Shattered Jockey - how-about-this
https://deadspin.com/the-bitter-life-of-a-shattered-jockey-a-mostly-true-st-1834761246
======
duxup
Some people seem to get tied up in making themselves into a thing, and
managing who it is they project to be. And at some point that seems to spiral
out of control. That's not a justification for anything or hand waving about
their actions, but perhaps their motivation more than anything else.

Often these people seem very confidant, but I suspect are just entirely lost.

